# New scope



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm looking to get a new scope and wanted to hear what everyone prefers for their gun. Right now my scope is old and I have to get so close to get the whole FOV that I worry every time about getting scoped in the eye (and that may have happened once or twice) I don't have an immense amount of money to spend on a new one, college at the U has drained me, but I know that quality usually costs. Thanks for the help


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Adjust your scope some on the rifle for proper eye relief.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

For the lower priced stuff I've been a fan of Nikon and Vortex. I actually took a Nikon Buckmaster scope mounted on my 30-06 to Africa a few years ago and was amazed at how well it performed. When we got there after the 20+ hour flight, we checked our scopes to make sure they hadn't lost their zero during travels. Mine was perfect left-right and about an inch low (to be expected since I was shooting at about 4,000 ft. of elevation difference). I killed four plains game animals on that trip from 450 yards down to about 75 yards and I never missed a shot with that rifle/scope combo. Two of my brothers were using Bushnell scopes and had a tough time keeping their scopes zeroed through our travels (i'm sure they were low end Bushnell scopes but I don't know the models).

I had intended to upgrade my scope for that trip but there were a few mixups in the purchase/shipping process and I couldn't get it done in time for me to sight in and practice with a new/nicer scope prior to the hunt. When I got back from the hunt I considered sending the new scope back I was so pleased with the Buckmaster but I had to borrow it from a different rifle for the hunt so I ended up keeping the new scope as well. It's not a $1,000+ scope and won't perform like one, but for what it is I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've owned Nikon Buckmasters scopes and honestly really liked them. 

Vortex has been great too. 

I'm just leery of the oddball companies that sell bargain scopes.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Get a Leopold, they aren't that much more and you'll have it the rest of your life. VXII 3-9x40.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Vortex for me


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vortex or Leupold. 

I like Leupold, because of the gold ring. 

Vortex is solid and has a better warranty. 

Either way, I would rather buy once and cry once - than buy twice and cry twice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Screw the scope, use iron sights.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Vortex is solid and has a better warranty.


 That is what is really bringing me around to Vortex. I bought some Viper HD binos because they had very clear optics comparable to higher priced manufacturers, but they were lower priced, AND their warranty blew the others out of the water. If your truck runs over your scope, Vortex says they will replace it.

So then I bought a Viper PST rifle scope... been very happy with it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Go look at what they have in the bargain cave at Cabela's, I saved a bit on my Zeiss scope buying it there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Look for an old Leupold VXII 3x9 or similar scope and buy it used. You will love the eye relief and these scopes can be had for around $100 if you look hard. 

I looked through 2 Vortex rifle scopes and two spotting scopes while hunting in Wyoming this year. I was left wondering what impresses so many folks. They seemed mediocre at best to my eyes. These were the higher end Viper scopes too. Lots of 'cool' features but everything else wasn't great. My 20 year old Japanese Kowa spotting scope is way better glass than the brand new Viper in my opinion. 

To me, Vortex is nothing but Tasco with some excellent marketing. That's what my eyes see.----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

There are plenty of great scopes out there - take your pick: Nikon, Leupold, and do I dare say it... Vortex ;-) I've been pleased with my scopes from these manufacturers. I was out shooting my 223 yesterday which wears a relatively inexpensive Nikon Buckmasters scope - I forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd recommend vortex as well. All my glass is vortex and they really do stand behind their warranty. I have the viper scope and like it. I think the eye relief could be better but I'm a big fan of it still. Plus with their warranty it'll last you a lifetime.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Look for an old Leupold VXII 3x9 or similar scope and buy it used. You will love the eye relief and these scopes can be had for around $100 if you look hard.
> 
> I looked through 2 Vortex rifle scopes and two spotting scopes while hunting in Wyoming this year. I was left wondering what impresses so many folks. They seemed mediocre at best to my eyes. These were the higher end Viper scopes too. Lots of 'cool' features but everything else wasn't great. My 20 year old Japanese Kowa spotting scope is way better glass than the brand new Viper in my opinion.
> 
> To me, Vortex is nothing but Tasco with some excellent marketing. That's what my eyes see.----SS


It's their marketing and warranty that draws in the crowds, I personally do not own anything made by Vortex, it seems about 1 out of 3 buyers has had to use the warranty and that just doesn't sound like great quality to me if you have to send an item in that much.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I decided to go with a Leupold. I debated a long time back and forth with it because the warranty of the Vortex seemed too good to pass up on. In the end I figured I have been hunting for many years and nothing has happened to the scope so I might as well get the better eye relief and keep being careful and treat my rifle right. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so Ive had Leupolds, I have a couple Nikons, a Burris and a few other brands. To be 100% honest, the absolute best scope I have found for the money is the Redfield Revenge 6-18x44. For $250.00 all you can get in the Vortex line is the Crossfire II or maybe a Diamond Back, in a Nikon all you can get is maybe a 4-12x40 Prostaff and quite honest in a Leupold all you can get in most cases for that amount is a 3x9x40 which personally, I quit using 3x9x40's a long time ago and have no plans on going back regardless of the name on the side. So, if thats the price you are wanting to stay in (under $300.00) I would say you need to check one of them out. In fact if you are close to Farmington, you could come over and compare a Nikon, Burris, Leupold, and all the others against the Redfield, I guarantee you will see what I'm talking about.

Oh and with a 3.5 inch eye relief, its a great scope for those concerned about being scoped. Which is precisely why I put one on my .375 Ruger.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a couple new Redfields as well. All the quality and warranty of a Leupold at a really good price. I don't love the Reticles but the glass seems on par with the VX II's that I have.----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Crap I guess I checked in a little late


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

They work good enough for hunting but I agree, they could and should do better.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

For low price good scopes I've liked Hawke and Leapers stuff.


----------

